# Interior and paint options.....



## MaxTimeOff (Jan 10, 2004)

On the web, where would one find the interior leather options and paint options that will be available on the 6er for the U.S.? (you can have any color you want, so long as it's BLACK !!) The BMW US site doesn't have any info at least that I could find, the UK site has a "build your car" area, problem is, they may have color and leather grade options that may not be available here in the U.S.

What's a good source for this, will I need to make a trip to the dealer?

Thanks


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

MaxTimeOff said:


> On the web, where would one find the interior leather options and paint options that will be available on the 6er for the U.S.? (you can have any color you want, so long as it's BLACK !!) The BMW US site doesn't have any info at least that I could find, the UK site has a "build your car" area, problem is, they may have color and leather grade options that may not be available here in the U.S.
> 
> What's a good source for this, will I need to make a trip to the dealer?
> 
> Thanks


I'd expect them to have the "Build your own" option running within a couple weeks.
I don't think you're going to be able to see one at a dealer yet.


----------



## Homer123 (Jan 14, 2004)

Northwest Automotive Leather
[email protected] 
Check these guys out. They're manufacturers of custom aftermarket leather interiors. Their interiors for BMW's run about $695us. AND they have Alcantera as well.
Cheers


----------



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

*New 6 colors*



MaxTimeOff said:


> On the web, where would one find the interior leather options and paint options that will be available on the 6er for the U.S.? (you can have any color you want, so long as it's BLACK !!) The BMW US site doesn't have any info at least that I could find, the UK site has a "build your car" area, problem is, they may have color and leather grade options that may not be available here in the U.S.
> 
> What's a good source for this, will I need to make a trip to the dealer?
> 
> Thanks


I just got a brochure from my dealer. The included colors are (Non Metallic) Alpine White, & Black, ( Metallic) Black Sapphire, Silver Grey, Titanium Silver, Mineral Silver, Mystic Blue, Atlantic Blue, and Chiaretto Red. You can see most of these colors on the BMW USA site in the build your own car section for other models. I liked the Stratus Grey color that I saw on the BMW GB site but that color is not offered here. I got in line and ordered Sapphire Black with Red Leather, Sport pkg, Logic 7 & cold weather pkg (I'm # 12 in line)It's gonna be a lonnnggg wait.


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Leather, paint options*

..._the interior leather options and paint options that will be available on the 6er for the U.S...?_

Dakota leather only, and standard, no Pearl leather option yet, Chateau [sort of red], Black/very dark grey, and creme beige...

Light wood, dark wood, and ruthenium [aluminum-y looking] on the dash

Solid Alpine White, Black

Metallic: Black Sapphire, Silver Grey, Titanium Silver, Mineral Silver, Mystic Blue, Atlantic Blue, Chiaretto Red, no Stratus Grey except for the Neiman Marcus cars...

Many of these are in the 5 brochure if your dealer has no 6 brochures...

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cabriolover (Feb 6, 2004)

*Color of blue BMW on the net*

Could anyone tell me whether the blue car shown on the internet (with ocean background) is Atlantic Blue or Mystic Blue

I have ordered my cabrio, but I have not decided on the color : blaclk or blue


----------



## Kathy Obert (Feb 7, 2004)

*To Cabriolover:*



Cabriolover said:


> Could anyone tell me whether the blue car shown on the internet (with ocean background) is Atlantic Blue or Mystic Blue
> 
> I have ordered my cabrio, but I have not decided on the color : blaclk or blue


_

The knock-out photo of the cab by the ocean with the big rocks in the background is ATLANTIC BLUE. I have that shot as the wallpaper background on my PC at work and at home! It's driving me crazy because I've ordered an Atlantic Blue 645 cab and will have a long wait.

Anyway, Mystic Blue is a much darker color. Not quite as dark as a navy blue, but definitely getting close to that. Both are metallic colors. I saw the Atlantic Blue in person at the Detroit Auto Show a few weeks ago. The shot you are referring to is a pretty good representation of the color - much better than the color swatch in the BMW brochure I might add. The color chips in the brochure are hugely misleading in several cases.

BMW did produce an Atlantic Blue on the Z3 a few years ago. The new Atlantic Blue is similar to that, but not exact. You can sometimes find photos of that color if you go to eBay.com - then go into eBay Motors - then go into BMW - then do a search for Atlantic Blue.

Hope this helps.

KathyO

_


----------



## Cabriolover (Feb 6, 2004)

*Atlantic blue*

Thanks Kathy, this is very helpful I love the blue color in the pictures, but I first thought it was Mystic blue. Then I saw the Mystic Blue color on a 5-series and I did not like it, so I changed the color to black. Seems I will join you in the Atlantic Blue camp.

You are absolutely right that the Atlantic blue color in the brochure does not at all correspond to reality.


----------

